# Unknown guitar solo music ??



## Meriam (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello music lovers,

I came cross this beautiful guitar piece today that I do not know if it is contemporary or classic one! All what I know that it stunned me from the first hearing and it felt like it has fallen from the heaven. Any information about the name of this piece and its composer would be appreciated. Thanks. Merriam.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Erik Satie - Gnossienne 1 (composed for piano, transcribed for guitar)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Spot on. The piano version is better (played).


----------



## Meriam (Jan 21, 2018)

Thank you very much, Mr. Art Rock for your quick identification and reply. You made me feel so grateful for three things, to you, to this great forum and to the art of music. I can not imagine the life without these beautiful sounds.

Again, much appreciated.
Meriam


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Another thank you to Art Rock! I just found this piece in my collection. I bought the Erik Satie and Friends box last year which includes the 1968 album, Masselos Plays Satie. By coincidence, I had left off after the first four albums the last time I was listening to this set, and the Masselos album (pictured second row, far left) was up next. Listening now. Thanks again!


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a ton of this in the loner folk playlists on youtube. I tried to find a few that were instrumentals, but often the ones with vocals have accomplished guitar work, the idea being, if it was popular, it would have had to have more dumbed down guitar work.





Rick Deitrick - Tucson Triple Creek - 1972 Ca. USA (Hippie Folk Guitar)





The Accession of Queen Anne


----------

